# Hmm...Did I take too much Metamucil?



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys,I decided to switch to Metamucil today (I took two heaping teaspoons this morning) and I swear on my life I never had a BM like this, EVER!I thought I was going to fill up the toilet! I felt great after (With the exception of my GERD, but that will go away in 15 days once I get healthcare insurance







) my BM, but the back of the Metamucil container said to take the 3 teaspoons worth of it. So during dinner, I took another teaspoon and around 10 I had an urgent BM with very loose stool. Right now its 2AM and I feel like I still have to go, but nothing comes out. My question is, did I take too much Metamucil to start with and I shocked my body? And if so, should I start out with a lower dose? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I don't know that much about the insoluable kind (such as metamucil), but for the soluable kind, it is usually recommended that one starts from a much lower dose than what's written on the bottle. But it's OK what you did -- it does take some experimentation for one to find the right dosage for oneself. Just take it down to where you currently feel comfortable with and then gradually go up to where the normal dose is. Sometimes you may never have to go up to that. Glad it works for you!Cherrie


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

You don't have to take the recommended dose.. You can take what works for you.. be it one tsp.. two or three.... If it accomplishes what you want at one tsp.. then so be it.. and so on.. Do use a measuring spoon... and not silverware..you get much more using those.. You shocked your system for sure.. you have to do it gradually to let your system get used to it... can cause gas and bloating.. at first until you get accustomed to it.. Start slow and easy...


----------

